# What music do you other photographers listen to?



## MarcusM (Apr 2, 2008)

Just curious to see what everyone's favorite music is. (bands or groups specifically)

My current favorites:

Modest Mouse (all-time absolute favorite by far!!!)
Arcade Fire
Built to Spill
Peter Bjorn and John
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Band of Horses
Bright Eyes
The Roots
Aesop Rock (had to throw some hip-hop in there)

I know there are several other I'm missing right now but I'll save some for everyone else


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

ive been on an arctic monkeys kick


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 2, 2008)

I listen to mostly just classical music...and NPR.


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 2, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> ive been on an arctic monkeys kick



I will have to give them another spin. I listened to them awhile ago only a couple times. Sometimes you just have to go back and try 'em again.



lockwood81 said:


> I listen to mostly just classical music...and NPR.



I listen to a LOT of NPR and not enough classical


----------



## tonyage (Apr 2, 2008)

punk and classical.

i.e descendents, lagwagon and bach


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 2, 2008)

I listen to a wide variety of stuff, but right now I am on a heavy R.E.M. kick with the new album and all. If you haven't checked out R.E.M., you should.


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 2, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I listen to a wide variety of stuff, but right now I am on a heavy R.E.M. kick with the new album and all. If you haven't checked out R.E.M., you should.



Well I definitely remember REM from back in the day, but I haven't really listened to them much for years. I didn't even know they had a new album...should be interesting to hear.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 2, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I will have to give them another spin. I listened to them awhile ago only a couple times. Sometimes you just have to go back and try 'em again.


in case you were looking for my opinion, their album "favourite worst nightmare" is awesome.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 2, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Well I definitely remember REM from back in the day, but I haven't really listened to them much for years. I didn't even know they had a new album...should be interesting to hear.



It's a lot like their old music. It's seriously the best album I've heard in a long, long time.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 2, 2008)

My current faves:

The Mars Volta
Porcupine Tree
Sigur Ros
Two Ton Shoe (awesome funk band... check 'em out)
Cinematic Orchestra
Daft Punk
DJ Shadow
Jump/Cut
Incubus
Air
Battles

I could go on for pages, but I'm sure you get the idea...


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *noted*
> 
> I use to love REM...oh say, 10 years ago.
> 
> ...



Haha. 

Seriously, it's a really tight album, Accelerate is. It's the best album R.E.M. has put out since the early to mid 80s. In fact, it might be their best yet. I hope they do a big tour.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 2, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Just curious to see what everyone's favorite music is. (bands or groups specifically)
> 
> My current favorites:
> 
> ...



Good choices, Marcus.  I need to add:

Neko Case :heart:
The Hold Steady
Drive-by Truckers
Ryan Adams
Wilco
Crooked Fingers
Mountain Goats
Bob Dylan
The Jayhawks
Tom Waits


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 2, 2008)

I still listen to System of a Down songs.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 2, 2008)

Brad Paisley
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Metallica
Victor Wooten
Robert Cray
U2
ZZ Top
Nickelback
Los Lonely Boys
Lincoln Brewster
Daughtry


----------



## rob91 (Apr 2, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Just curious to see what everyone's favorite music is. (bands or groups specifically)
> 
> My current favorites:
> 
> ...



Points for Bright Eyes and The Arcade Fire.



spiffybeth said:


> ive been on an arctic monkeys kick



Beth, _Whatever People Say I am, That's What I'm Not_ is one of my favorite albums. The new one sucks, though, except for a couple songs, eh.

Lately, I've been listening to The Hold Steady, P.O.S., Kenna, Jimmy Eat World, and Pavement.

edit: Ok, Neal, nice. Neko Case, I love her, and Tweedy is a god to me. I've already mentioned The Hold Steady (Boys and Girls in America potential top ten album of mine), and Waits, Dylan, and Adams are favorites as well.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 2, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Thanks man. I have to go get it now!



Yes, yes you do.

And to Nealjpage, The Mountain Goats are amazing!


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 2, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> And to Nealjpage, The Mountain Goats are amazing!



:thumbup:  Go to one of his concerts.  Fantastic live.


----------



## Kawi_T (Apr 6, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> Brad Paisley
> Stevie Ray Vaughan
> Metallica
> Victor Wooten
> ...


 

nice choices.  I used to be all about metal and hard rock.  In those days I was listening to a lot of:
Megadeth
Mercyful Fate
Ozzy (And Sabbath)
Corrosion of Conformity
Rollins
Iron Maiden
etc

Nowadays I'm easing off the headbanger stuff.  Tending more toward the blues:
Lonnie Brooks (and his sons Ronnie and Wayne) are about my favorite thing going right now.  I've seen them live many times.  
Bill Perry (RIP)
SRV
Rory Gallagher (The best guitarist that nobody seems to ever have heard of)
Buddy Guy

OF course :
Gov't Mule, Gov't Mule and more Gov't Mule (Hey Uncle Sam, off the Grass!)


----------



## Doug (Apr 6, 2008)

Pink Floyd
Metalica
Eric Clapton
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Jeff Healey     He just died March 08
Harvey Danger


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 6, 2008)

Ah. I can't wait for the R.E.M. concert in Boston this June. Did I tell you guys I scored 8th row center seats for it? WOOO


----------



## Crosby (Apr 7, 2008)

I like just about everything but my favorite is Led Zepplin, esp. the early stuff. I got The MotherShip (the new CD) not long ago and love it.

Next would be the Eagles and U2.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 7, 2008)

I love worship music. David Crowder Band, Third Day, Matthew West, Casting Crowns and Echoing Angels are some of my favorites. Oh and Mercy Me.


----------



## Dogmatic (Apr 7, 2008)

Lately it has been a lot of

Tragedy
Hickey
Zegota
Propagandhi
Charles Bronson
Graf Orlock
Scholastic Deth
Fifteen


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 7, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> *I listen to mostly just classical music*...and NPR.


 
I must quote you on that, but leave out the "...and NPR" since I neither know what it is nor do I listen to anything BUT classical music. Some jazz, if that is on on some of the nighttime programmes of "my" radio channel, too. But rarely.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2008)

this is what I'm all about http://www.last.fm/user/otterking/


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 7, 2008)

Dogmatic said:


> Fifteen



Dang, now there's a band I haven't listened to in a LONG time!


----------



## DaemonLee (Apr 7, 2008)

Garbage, A Perfect Circle, Godsmack, God-Des and She, Armin, Eiffel 65/Bloom 06 and a whole lot more.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 7, 2008)

NPR...I worked there for a while last year, and as a result, can't stand listening to it anymore! :S  (Lucky us their CEO got canned, maybe we'll see the return of quality and culture to the airwaves now...)

Mostly I listen to classical (Mahler being the all time favorite), Metal (Opeth and Tool top that list), and classic rock (Pink Floyd and 1967-1970 Beatles)

Edit: Ooh!  A Perfect Circle, how could I forget them?


----------



## einhorn (Apr 7, 2008)

Dream Theater is my favorite band, but others include:
Opeth, Eisbrecher, Rammstein, Oomph!, Kenny Wayne Shepard, Joe Bonamassa, Queensryhe, and too many more to list. I like almost anything from classical to Black metal with a few exceptions.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 7, 2008)

Difficult to know what not to include, but in there somewhere would be:

Rush, Tool, APC, Floyd, Satch, The Black Keys, The Black Label Society, Ozzy, Garbage, Depeche Mode, Chemical Brothers, Faithless, Sabbath, Led Zep, The Stereophonics, Green Day, Thin Lizzy, Queensryche, Audioslave, Chris Cornell, Soundgarden, Guano Apes, The Killers, Magazine, NIN, Placebo, QOTSA, Smashing Pumpkins, Genesis, Steve Hackett, Sugababes, Suzanne Vega, ZZ Top, 10CC and it goes on...


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 7, 2008)

I mostly listen to Björk, The Knife, Falco, Herbert Grönemeyer, Josh Groban, Kate Bush... probably in that order too of favs. 

When I travel in the car, I listen exclusively to NPR.



LaFoto said:


> I must quote you on that, but leave out the "...and NPR" since I neither know what it is nor do I listen to anything BUT classical music.


LaFoto, NPR is National Public Radio. It is talk radio.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 7, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Haha.
> 
> Seriously, it's a really tight album, Accelerate is. It's the best album R.E.M. has put out since the early to mid 80s. In fact, it might be their best yet. I hope they do a big tour.




They are touring with Modest Mouse


----------



## Dominic (Apr 7, 2008)

The Afghan Whigs


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 7, 2008)

Ohh, I'll have to check out some of these bands.  As for me, the best bands I've ever heard are as follows:

* The Decemberists* - Masters of storytelling, often with an old English spin.  They rock hard, as heard in their 13 minute song - "The Island/Come and see/ The Landlord's Daughter/You'll not feel the Drowning", or their classic rusty sweet alt-bluegrass rocker "Chimbley Sweep".  They take it slow on songs like "Eli, The barrow boy", and "Los Angeles, I'm yours" and still can get me tapping toes.  And throughout it all, their lyrical brilliance consistently outshines nearly all other artists I've ever heard.  I'm talking goosebump-inducing stuff, here.


* Of Montreal - *A bit of an acquired taste for some, these guys often dabble in a reborn-vintage psychadelic rock sound, as heard in songs like "Disconnect the Dots" or "The Party's Crashing Us". They are also immensely skilled with lyrics, as seen in the spectacular songs "Lysergic Bliss" and "The Repudiated immortals".  Highly recommended.


*Mates of State - *This married pair of singer/songwriters have by themselves, created the most solid and consistent collection of creative music I've ever heard from a single musical group.  This group is the epitome if musical creativity.  Many of their songs have 3 to 6 musical movements - all capable of being complete songs on their own(Indeed, many lesser artists settle for that).  Yet they manage to cram each song with such aurial creativity (And sugary, saturated, oversweetened tunes), that it's a little overwhelming at times. Recommended songs include "For The Actor", "Punchlines", "Think Long", "Ha Ha", "Open Book", "Everyone Needs an Editor", "Goods", "Fluke", "Throw Down", "Fraud in the 80's", "Along for the Ride"...I could go on for much longer. But I think that should convey the point.


*Sleater-Kinney* - For pure and creative rock the likes of which has never been heard from any other all-female group, check these guys out. Highlights are songs such as "Entertain", "Burn, Don't Freeze", and the very odd "One-Beat"


* Sufjan Stevens - *Here's some music at the opposite end of that spectrum.  Sufjan (Pronounced soofyan), like Colin Meloy (Lead singer for the Decemberists) has a degree in Creative Writing - and it shows.  He's a Christian singer, and he touches on those subjects, but with an honest and (sometimes brutally)objective viewpoint.  Highly recommended songs include "They Are Night Zombies!! They Are Neighbors!! They Have Come Back From The Dead!! Ahhhhh!", "Come on! Feel the Illinoise!", "Chicago", and if you're confident enough shed a tear or two, "Casimir Pulaski Day".

* The Magnetic Fields - *My first foray into non-mainstream music. I've been listening to their songs for over a decade, and I'm still not tired of them.  They are the the masters of texture, as heard in songs like "Suddenly, There is a Tidal Wave", "All My Little Words" and "Take ecstacy with me".  Other just plain great songs are "Underwear", "The Luckiest Guy on the Lower East Side" and "Absolutely Cuckoo".

Other honourable mentions are the bands *Neutral Milk Hotel*, *Ratatat*, *The Fiery Furnaces*, *Animal Collective*, *Vashti Bunyan*, *Immaculate Machine*, *Ben Folds*(*Five*)


----------



## Clikon (Apr 7, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> I love worship music.



JESUS FREAK!  :thumbup:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 7, 2008)

Dominic said:


> They are touring with Modest Mouse



Yeah, I ended up scoring eight row center seats for one of their shows this summer.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 7, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> I love worship music. David Crowder Band, Third Day, Matthew West, Casting Crowns and Echoing Angels are some of my favorites. Oh and Mercy Me.


 You might like Sufjan Stevens.  Listen to his song "Chicago" once and see if it does anything for you.


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Josh Turner
Nickleback
Linkin Park
Trace Adkins
Breaking Benjamin


I mostly just listen to talk radio though...

Rush Limbaugh
Glenn Beck
Laura Ingraham
Dave Ramsey


----------



## Clikon (Apr 7, 2008)

Sarah23 said:


> I mostly just listen to talk radio though...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh
> Glenn Beck
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 7, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Ohh, I'll have to check out some of these bands.  As for me, the best bands I've ever heard are as follows:
> 
> * The Decemberists* - Masters of storytelling, often with an old English spin.  They rock hard, as heard in their 13 minute song - "The Island/Come and see/ The Landlord's Daughter/You'll not feel the Drowning", or their classic rusty sweet alt-bluegrass rocker "Chimbley Sweep".  They take it slow on songs like "Eli, The barrow boy", and "Los Angeles, I'm yours" and still can get me tapping toes.  And throughout it all, their lyrical brilliance consistently outshines nearly all other artists I've ever heard.  I'm talking goosebump-inducing stuff, here.
> 
> ...



Your taste is EXCELLENT! 

Ben Folds is my favorite artist. With Sufjan Stevens second...Neutral Milk third...

You sir, are a genius.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 7, 2008)

I listen to alot of different ones but I mostly stick to metal, punk and alternative. My faves always change but these are my current ones:

Rise Against
Tool
Rancid
old AFI
Red Hot Chili Peppers
311
Smashing Pumpkins
Radiohead
Otep 
Korn


----------



## Dradd (Apr 8, 2008)

Im all metal, all the time 

Been absolutely thrashing The Haunted of late. Pretty much all I've listened to for days now


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 8, 2008)

I missed Radiohead - shame on me...


----------



## Mullen (Apr 8, 2008)

Against Me!
Bad Religion
Bright Eyes
Cake
Dead Kennedys
Hot Hot Heat
Modest Mouse
NOFX
Of Montreal
The Ramones
System of a Down (and Serj's solo music)
The Shins

...Just to name a few. I truly listen to about everything though, on occasions I have switched from System of a Down to Woody Guthrie.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh no I forgot another favorite.  I know they're old(er) now but they still rock! Social Distortion!


----------



## Clutch (Apr 10, 2008)

*For the most part I listen to classic rock and blues. Though I'm open to anything for the most part with the possible exception of gangsta rap, bubblegum and old country music.*


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 10, 2008)

the beatles :heart:


----------



## Clikon (Apr 10, 2008)

Tom Petty


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 11, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I missed Radiohead - shame on me...



With a gun?  That would be the only way missing Radiohead would be shameful...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> With a gun?  That would be the only way missing Radiohead would be shameful...


----------



## eravedesigns (Apr 13, 2008)

I listen to almost everything. Right now its drum&bass, rock, heavy rock, and some rap

-Hilltop Hoods
-Metallica
-London Elektricity 
-MGMT
-Jay Z
-Kanye West
-Steely Dan
-Daft Punk
-TIMZ


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 14, 2008)

pretty much i listen to alternative stuff
i got Flogging Molly (Irish Rock) as my all time favorite
but theres also Gamma Ray (deemed "Epic Metal" by my friends)
Dragonforce (great sign spinning music)
Iron Maiden (nothing really needs to be said)
Daft Punk (also fun for spinning)
Sonata Arctica (slightly more mellow/weird Dragonforce)
Coheed and Cambria (great band, just avoid reading the lyrics)
The Aquabats (gotta love em)
The Skank Agents (some random ska band that opened to The Aquabats one time)
and any random indie bands that my brother "discovers"


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 17, 2008)

Yahoozy said:


> Coheed and Cambria (great band, just avoid reading the lyrics)




Ha! You think those lyrics are heavy and disturbing? Try his one-off side-project: The Prize Fighter Inferno.  Incredible, strange music - very strange.  Not like C&C at all.  Very intense, engaging, but disturbing narrative to those songs too.


----------



## matt-l (Apr 17, 2008)

Kenny Rogers-the gambler
Queen
Kim Mitchell
April Wine
Brian Adams..

etc\


----------



## Arch (Apr 17, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> With a gun?  That would be the only way missing Radiohead would be shameful...



I should ban you for that


----------



## flipsy (Apr 17, 2008)

David Hasselhoff is my star. He makes such great music!


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 17, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I must quote you on that, but leave out the "...and NPR" since I neither know what it is nor do I listen to anything BUT classical music. Some jazz, if that is on on some of the nighttime programmes of "my" radio channel, too. But rarely.



NPR is public radio as another poster said, and IMO one of the best news sources in the U.S. They actually talk about NEWS (yes this is unfamiliar territory for some news outlets such as Fox among others), and they present it in an objective format including mature dialogue without the sleazy infotainment that pollutes much of the airwaves with U.S. TV and radio.

One thing I like about them is they actually devote whole blocks of time to important political speeches, of which you will only hear soundbites from the other mainstream sources. (Sorry, my intention is not to open a debate on the state of the news media in the U.S. but I just wanted to let LaFoto know what NPR is)

http://www.npr.org/



Dubious Drewski said:


> Ohh, I'll have to check out some of these bands.  As for me, the best bands I've ever heard are as follows:
> 
> * The Decemberists* - Masters of storytelling, often with an old English spin.  They rock hard, as heard in their 13 minute song - "The Island/Come and see/ The Landlord's Daughter/You'll not feel the Drowning", or their classic rusty sweet alt-bluegrass rocker "Chimbley Sweep".  They take it slow on songs like "Eli, The barrow boy", and "Los Angeles, I'm yours" and still can get me tapping toes.  And throughout it all, their lyrical brilliance consistently outshines nearly all other artists I've ever heard.  I'm talking goosebump-inducing stuff, here.
> 
> ...



I like almost all the bands you list...some of the others I will have to check out.

Great descriptions, BTW! I felt like I was reading reviews from Pitchfork or something.



flipsy said:


> David Hasselhoff is my star. He makes such great music!



I can only imagine...I'm sure his music is as brilliant as his acting. Which CD would you recommend for a Hasslehoff beginning listener?


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 17, 2008)

And speaking of NPR and the Decemberists...here's something just for you DubiousDrewski:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=89718726


----------



## craig (Apr 17, 2008)

Drum & Bass!!!!!!! Breaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and some hip hop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 for the treble 2 for the Bass!!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## invisible (Apr 17, 2008)

In no particular order... with the ones that are in my iPod right now in bold face...

*New Pornographers*, *Neko Case*, Metric, Sugar/Bob Mould, Heatmiser/*Elliott Smith*, Lemonheads, The Jayhawks, Mary Lou Lord, *The Weakerthans*, Letters to Cleo/Kay Hanley, Wilco, Presidents of the USA, Fountains of Wayne, *Aimee Mann*, Wailin' Jennys, Luna/Dean & Britta, Gina Villalobos, Suzanne Vega, Allison Moorer, Regina Spektor, Apples in Stereo, Sparklehorse, Black Crowes,  Matthew Sweet, *Juliana Hatfield,* The Replacements/Paul Westerberg, *Eels*, Foo Fighters, Grant Lee Buffalo/*Grant-Lee Phillips*, Ivy, Marisa Monte, The Strokes,  the The, *Miranda Lee Richards*, R.E.M., *Nada Surf*, Tori Amos, Rilo Kiley, Shelby Lynne, Pretenders, *Thea Gilmore*, Band of Horses...


----------



## invisible (Apr 18, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Seriously, it's a really tight album, Accelerate is. It's the best album R.E.M. has put out since the early to mid 80s. In fact, it might be their best yet. I hope they do a big tour.



It's probably their best album since maybe New Adventures in Hi-Fi, but by no means better than anything they did in the eighties. Put "Accelerate" and, say, "Murmur" in a boxing ring, and Murmur will kick Accelerate's butt every day of the week and twice on Sundays. Accelerate's tunes and musical approach are a welcome return to "form", but the lyrics really leave a lot to be desired. I liked it better when their lyrics were abstract and non-linear, not predictable and boring.

I am a loooong-time R.E.M. fan, by the way.


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ryan Huston is my favorite right now : ) Check him out if you like acoustical music

Matt Nathanson and Colbie Collet are awesome also


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 20, 2008)

... at the moment.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 21, 2008)

Yahoozy said:


> pretty much i listen to alternative stuff
> i got Flogging Molly (Irish Rock) as my all time favorite
> but theres also Gamma Ray (deemed "Epic Metal" by my friends)
> Dragonforce (great sign spinning music)
> ...



If you like the 'epic metal' thing, give Kamelot a listen (The Black Halo in particular).  Good stuff


----------



## Double H (Apr 21, 2008)

Live music is best!

I listen to a huge meltingpot o' tunes.

Joy Division/New Order
Smiths
Radiohead
Modest Mouse
Zeppelin
Beatles
Pink Floyd
Rush
Journey
David Sylvian (of Japan fame)
Japan
Clash
The Cult (saw them live last year!)
Robert Fripp
Bauhaus / Peter Murphy / Love & Rockets
Elliot Smith
Elvis Costello
English Beat / General Public

lots of Jazz! (mostly the 'cool' era)

I used to be the Art Director for Relapse Records back in 97, so I got into a lot of death metal, grindcore, etc. Discovered a lot of good stuff like...
Candiria
Coalesce
Converge
Trial of the Bow (formerly Disembowlment)
Xysma

Other lesser know stuff...
Posies
Agent Orange
Cabaret Voltaire
Ministry
Front 242
Nitzer Ebb
Audio Bullys
Art of Noise
Minor Threat
7 Seconds
GBH


but I mainly listen to electronic music House, Elctro House, D&B, chill...
Deadmau5
Alexkid
Armen van Helden
Praga Kahn
Bebel Gilberto (yes, that Gilberto)
Benassi Bros.
Sebastian Leger
Chris Lake
John Acquaviva

I could go on and on and on. My iTunes library is at about 10K + tracks.


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mullen said:


> Against Me!
> 
> System of a Down (and Serj's solo music)



Amen to that, I love soad & serj's solo music.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 9, 2008)

I just found a wonderful live set by a band called Yeasayer

might interest you photographers as its set on a roof top with new york as a back drop! 

These guys make such wonderful music! give it a listen!
http://pitchfork.tv/dont-look-down/yeasayer

My favourite bands though would most likely be
-Foals
-Battles
-Rapture
-Subways
-Biffy Clyro
-Late of the Pier
-Metronomy
-Mystery Jets
-Shy Child
-Tubelord

just some favs lately


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 9, 2008)

Bloc Party
Thie Hives
Hot Hot Heat 
Powerman 5000
Maximo Park
Otep

Ya so pretty much all of it nobodies heard before.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 9, 2008)

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> Bloc Party
> Thie Hives
> Hot Hot Heat
> Powerman 5000
> ...



i listen to all of them except Powerman 5000 and otep


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 9, 2008)

Newish, way too unknown band: Capillary Action, and their album So Embarassing.  30 minutes of scizophrenic awesomeness


----------



## Overread (Jun 9, 2008)

hmmm well here is mine;

Classical
celtic and such (Enya, Loreena McKennitt)
game - yah music from computer games - some have really great songs
Nightwish
Withine Temptation
Film music

The rest is a collection of random bits!


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 9, 2008)

Rogan said:


> i listen to all of them except Powerman 5000 and otep


 Surprising lol.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 9, 2008)

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> Surprising lol.



how come

there all quite popular bands in englanddd!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know any of the bands listed.  But I don't go looking for music, either.  Everything I listen to was found on the radio, or my friend had a CD, or I heard about a musician and went and downloaded a few songs off of Kazaa to see if I like (if I don't I delete, if I do, I buy).

Nine Inch Nails is still my favorite band of all time.  The Downward Spiral is still my favorite album as well (though all NIN is great).  And there's nothing wrong with Radiohead   They're kind of weak, but they have a good sound.

My music depends on my mood:

Sad (most of the time): Nirvana, Radiohead, Bob Dylan, NIN, Everclear, Foo Fighters, new Johnny Cash (American Recordings stuff) etc.

Happy:  Old school country, Beatles, Motown, etc.

Manic:  Pantera, Soulfly, Sepultura, and anything else that most consider noise pollution.

And I enjoy classical, but I have to know who its by and something about it in order to enjoy it.  Just listening to it on the radio doesn't do it for me.  I find it hard to relate to without other outside information to accompany it.  That being said, Chopin and Debussy are amazing no matter what the piece is.  And Tchaikovsky's 6th is my ultimate favorite.  Its so wonderfully depressing.


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 9, 2008)

In 1988, I was laying on the floor in front of the speakers smoking a joint and listening to Pink Floyd's Comfortably Numb for the first time.

20 years later, I of course no longer smoke the stuff, have made my way through college, have a job with a decent position (as opposed to decent pay ) in the 13th year of my employer's history, am married with 2 beautiful daughters and I still listen to something of Pink Floyd at least every 2 days.

Yesterday I drove in to town to help Mom out with some work on the house.  About a 45 minute drive and I had Pink Floyd's album Animals in jamming it out on the 6 speaker + subwoofer sound system.

_There is no dark side of the moon, really.  As a matter of fact....  it's all dark._


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 9, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Yesterday I drove in to town to help Mom out with some work on the house.  About a 45 minute drive and I had Pink Floyd's album Animals in jamming it out on the 6 speaker + subwoofer sound system.




"You've got to be craaazyyy.  Gotta have a real neeeeed."

That's good stuff, mrodgers!


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 9, 2008)

Rogan said:


> how come
> 
> there all quite popular bands in englanddd!


 
Well in North America they are completly unknown. I'm the only person in my school that didn't hear Helicopter for the first time from Guitar Hero 3.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 10, 2008)

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> Well in North America they are completly unknown. I'm the only person in my school that didn't hear Helicopter for the first time from Guitar Hero 3.


 
gosh thats mad!

helicopter is probobly my favourite bloc party song
ever since i saw them in 2005 that songs still just 'wow'


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like just about anything.

Lately I've been listening to a lot of stuff I haven't heard in a long time.

Sister Machine Gun
KMFDM
Front Line Assembly
Tim Skold
Ministry


There's a ton more, those are just the first few that come to mind.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 10, 2008)

I think that listing your favourite bands without at least giving a brief description of their sound is pretty useless for the people who've never heard of them.

For instance, "Jeepy" here above me has listed some bands, but I don't know if I should bother to check them out. Maybe they'll be great, maybe they'll be hiphop artists (Which I don't care for at all).  I really can't tell.

All I'm saying is, if you like the music you listen to, and you want to convince others to check it out, then it would be cool if you would make it easier for us to do so.


----------



## craig (Jun 10, 2008)

Good idea. Drum and Bass generally goes at 160 bpm and is generally electronic. Hip hop for instance runs near 60 bpm as a frame of reference. Jazz step or Jump up is pretty listenable if you are not familiar with the genre. It has a hook. Hospital Records deals in this genre check them out. There was a member here (lifeafter2am) that combined a chillout feel to jazzstep. Beautiful music for sure. Very relaxing with the inevitable 160 bpm. Personally the DnB I listen to is much harder. Crush your head type of deal. Especially if you are not familiar with it. Tool at 160 bpm is the best way to describe it. Pendulum (jungle) is trying to make this genre popular. Noisia, Dieselboy, TeeBee are the leaders.

Love & Bass


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I think that listing your favourite bands without at least giving a brief description of their sound is pretty useless for the people who've never heard of them.


Sorry 'bout that.

The bands I listed above are what I guess you would call techno/industrial, more or less...

If you like that sort of music, you might like them.  Not really sure how to describe them...

If you feel like checking them out here's some YouTube videos:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2008)

I never listen to Classical, it's enough for me that I deal with it day in and day out. I listen to some ol' Pink Floyd, any album will do.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 11, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I don't know any of the bands listed.  But I don't go looking for music, either.  Everything I listen to was found on the radio _[...]_  Nine Inch Nails is still my favorite band of all time.  The Downward Spiral is still my favorite album as well _[snip]_


You should broaden your horizons a little.  Not too much "good music" on the radio (for my tastes anyway).

I like NIN too, but IMHO, Downward Spiral was the last album worth buying...  The later ones just don't feel the same.  It's like he's trying too hard or something...

I think commercial success ruins a lot of bands.  Once they start making a lot of money, it seems like their heart isn't in it anymore.


----------



## reg (Jun 11, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> I listen to some ol' Pink Floyd, any album will do.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Ohh, I'll have to check out some of these bands.  As for me, the best bands I've ever heard are as follows:
> 
> * The Decemberists* - Masters of storytelling, often with an old English spin.  They rock hard, as heard in their 13 minute song - "The Island/Come and see/ The Landlord's Daughter/You'll not feel the Drowning", or their classic rusty sweet alt-bluegrass rocker "Chimbley Sweep".  They take it slow on songs like "Eli, The barrow boy", and "Los Angeles, I'm yours" and still can get me tapping toes.  And throughout it all, their lyrical brilliance consistently outshines nearly all other artists I've ever heard.  I'm talking goosebump-inducing stuff, here.
> 
> ...




I deleted ones from your list that I either haven't heard of before or don't listen to, or ones I don't like.


Not to be all "oooh, I'm super cool", I'm not, I just have to ask, have you had the pleasure of seeing The Decemberists and Sufjan live?  AMAZING stuff.  The Decemberists are STILL my all-time favorite band to see live. SUCH a blast and very interactive with the crowd.  I saw Sufjan twice in 2005 and I had wondered how he was going to pull off ALL the instrumentation in his music, live.  But he managed without having to cut too much out, amazingly enough.  Heh, I bought an Abraham Lincoln poster at one of his shows and It's framed and in my hallway.:lmao:  It's funny to me, because I just never thought I'd be one to buy a poster and frame it.  But it's an amazing poster.


Some of my faves are:

*Joanna Newsom*:  I've been on a HUGE Joanna Newsom kick lately.  When I clean my house, I HAVE TO listen to "Milk-eyed Mender" and when I workout, I HAVE TO listen to "Ys".  Honestly, I've tried to introduce her music to people, and NO ONE has liked her.  I guess I just see that her voice matches her music and I wouldn't have it any other way when listening to music.  "Ys" is an AMAZING album, and I'm interested to see what she comes out with next, because I am so WOWed by it, that I don't know how it can be topped.:mrgreen:  Van Dyke Parks did an AMAZING job arranging the orchestration on that album.

*Van Dyke Parks* (see Joanna Newsom): This man is an awesome musician/writer/producer/lyricist.  "Song Cycle" and "Discover America" are great albums.  

*David Bowie*: Been on a huge David Bowie kick for...ever.  

*Brian Wilson*: "Smile" is one of my most favorite albums, ever.

*Elvis Costello*: I still love Elvis.  Saw him in 2005, good show, but it wasn't intimate enough for me.  I've been spoiled by The Decemberists.

I have a ton of music I listen to and a ton of favorites.  But I don't have time to list them all.


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 11, 2008)

Killswitch Engage
Fear Factory
Bloodsimple
Duffy
Joss Stone
Seventh Day Slumber




Anyone else have a Zune here?


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hubby is a DJ so I listen to a very wide variety of stuff.  All depends on my mood.  But my favs are colby calliet, Isreal Kamakawiwo'ole and Sara Baraeilles Lately.  
Oh and I do listen to NPR occasionally.


----------



## reg (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh!

Might as well make a short list too...

*Pink Floyd 
*Bob Dylan
*Rolling Stones
*Architecture in Helsinki - a little indie pop group from Australia. They did [video=youtube;DnrKxcQbP9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnrKxcQbP9w"]*This Sprint commercial.*[/video]
*Ben Folds Five
*The Postal Service
*Royksopp *- that one Geico commercial... everywhere I go, there's always something to remind me, of another place and time...

and so on and so on.


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 11, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> Hubby is a DJ so I listen to a very wide variety of stuff. All depends on my mood. But my favs are colby calliet, Isreal Kamakawiwo'ole and Sara Baraeilles Lately.
> Oh and I do listen to NPR occasionally.


 
I forget about Iz!  Great music!


----------



## tedE (Jun 11, 2008)

lately it's been john cale, grateful dead and kraftwerk. 

all different from one another but all fantastic.


----------



## bikefreax (Jun 11, 2008)

I am really into the acoustic music. Right now I have been given a listen to the soundtrack from the movie Once with Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova. Glen is actually in an Irish rock band called the Frames. The movie is all about his music.








 
I love the second song, so strong and powerful.


----------



## tim.bennett (Jun 11, 2008)

Chambao when i struggle in Photoshop. 

K's choice is another regular.


----------



## dl4449 (Jun 11, 2008)

Pink Floyd
Lee Oscar
Clapton
Paul Simon
Alan Jackson
Trace Adkins
Various other artist

Troy


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 12, 2008)

All the old favourites/classics:

-Pink Floyd & Rogers solo work.
-U2
-Kate Bush
-Peter Gabriel
-Incredible String Band
-Joni Mitchell
-Vashti Bunyan
-Fairport Convention & Sandys/Richards Solo Work
-Bob Dylan
-Neil Young
-Pixies
-Beth Orton
-Fleetwood Mac & Buckinghams Solo Work.
-Paul Weller
-Spiritualized
-Smashing Pumpkins
-David Byrne
-Randy Newman
-Van Dyke Parks

And loads more i can't think of.

More Recent Tastes:

Joanna Newsom
Smog / Bill Callahan
Cat Power
Alela Diane
Russian Red
Bat for Lashes

I've missed a lot but that should sum up the general listening taste.


----------



## bace (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I'm getting together a podcast aptly titled 'bacecast' some time this weekend. Hopefully do it once a week, but that might be a bit to much with all the free time I don't have.

Still, you'll get to hear everything I'm listening to.

ElectroStep (drum and bass)
Liquid Funk (drum and bass)
Electro House
Breaks
Electro Rock
Dubstep

blaaaahahaha. So in love with music right now. Just wanna share. Plus you know, grace everyone with my opinions and thoughts on a regular basis.

You're gonna LOVE It.


----------



## jakedoza (Jun 17, 2008)

lets see...

A lot of hardcore christian rock (ie. project 86, blindside, emery.....)
A lot of Techno, House, Trance... 
Regular Rock
a lil country here and there..
pretty much anything except cRAP.


----------



## Scurra (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah well where to start, I've seen a few bands that i've listened to before listed in the previous posts, but i'll give you a list of the most played CD's in my car of late (it's pretty much the only place I get chance to enjoy some music these days):

*Cake - Comfort Eagle:* alternative rock from Sacramento CA, this is the music I listen to when I'm happy and want to sing along to something. My favourite songs from this album are _Opera Singer_ and _Short Skirt/Long Jacket_.

*TeddyBears - Soft Machine: *electronic Rock from Stockholm, this band do wonderful things with many different styles of music, many of their tracks are a fusion of styles from reggae to punk. My favourite song from this album would have to be _Cobrastyle_.

*Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight: *Does this really need a description? It's Nu metal from California. My favourite song from this album is _Leave out all the rest._

*Fort Minor - The Rising Tied:* Is alternative Hip Hop from Mike Shinoda a member of Linkin Park. It's musical style is similar to Linkin Park but features a primarily Hip Hop style with metal undertones. My favourite song is _Cigarettes_.

*Pendulum - Hold your Colour: *Is Drum and Bass from Australia. My favourite track from this album is _Tarantula._

That's all for now, but i'll probably have swapped some albums in and out by next week


----------



## Phazan (Jun 17, 2008)

In no particular order..

Sublime, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Dave Mathews Band, Boston, Rush, Rammstein, Pretty much anything from the 60's, Tom Petty, Journey.


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2008)

Rock, rock, rock, and then again some rock. Soft rock, hard rock, prog rock, classic rock, modern rock, pretty much everything rock.

Pink Floyd
Coldplay
Porcupine Tree
Stereophonics
3 Doors Down
Bon Jovi
the list goes on and on...

My profile on last.fm says it all
http://www.last.fm/user/Drake_DH/


----------



## malkav41 (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's mine in no particular order of preference:

Black Sabbath
Pink Floyd
Type O Negative
Anthrax
Jethro Tull
Blue Oyster Cult
Concrete Blonde
Clannad
Eyna
Loreena McKennitt
Kiss
Missing Persons
Pat Benatar
Blue Man Group
Rush
Rumors of the Big Wave
Styx
Blondie
Depeche Mode
The Alarm
The Sisters of Mercy
Bauhaus
Kraftwerk
Berlin
Strawberry Switchblade
The Damned
45 Grave
Siouxie and the Banshees
The Creatures
Einsturzende Neubauten
Cocteau Twins
The Runaways
Alice Cooper
Yes
Frank Zappa
Kim Wilde
Girlschool
Rock Goddess
Go-Go's
Bananarama
New Order
Joy Division
Men at Work
and some classical.
Pretty much all over the place, huh?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 20, 2008)

I listen to whatever George Bush and Tony Danza listen to....


----------



## bace (Jun 20, 2008)

[youtube]exw4Tl9S4r4[/youtube]

[youtube]VVJJU6njkIc[/youtube]

[youtube]4vP2CnmcwzA&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]CflVPEeo-eI[/youtube]

[youtube]4hErkhcuQTw[/youtube]


----------



## bace (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess embedding youtube vids doesn't work on this site. Too bad.


----------



## bace (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## craig (Jun 21, 2008)

Dude! Ya know I love all those Jams! 

Love & Bass


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 25, 2008)

I had to throw in....
*
Two Gallants

*These guys are really good - really different from anything out there. I wasn't sure what I thought of them at first...I kept listening to them to try to decide...then after listening to them pretty much every day for a week I figured I must like 'em...

Check 'em out..."The Hand that Held Me Down" is an amazing song, and "Despite What You've Been Told" is good too. I think you can listen to their whole new album on their myspace page on the 'lala.com' player. Oh, and they're on the same label as Bright Eyes.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=35434873


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 25, 2008)

I also listen to Bob Marley.  He's cool, and he has a mostly positive message, which helps to elevate my mood.  Incubus usually has a fairly upbeat message also.  I'm not in to inspirational rock, but when you want to feel good, its hard to listen to a song about death, you know?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 26, 2008)

Coheed & Cambria 

That and a lot of punk.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 26, 2008)

malkav41 said:


> Here's mine in no particular order of preference:
> 
> Black Sabbath
> Pink Floyd
> ...


  Wow...some of mine are right here too. Cant believe I see another Rock Goddess fan. :hail:
I have to add, any old 80s metal to my list, along with some newer stuff.  Johnny Hollow, Midnight Syndicate, ..oh, the list goes on.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 26, 2008)

I like pretty much everything. From Classical thru Jazz, Soul, and Swing to House, Trans, Techno, and Metal... Including pop-tunes from 1850 through 1930! But I mostly make my own music these days and don't listen as much as I used to. I especially like anything ethnic or political tho!

Down with the man! Down with the New World Order! Up with freedom, charity, kindness, hope and humanity!


----------



## joyride (Jun 26, 2008)

At least I dont feel so wierd, as I thought my taste was a little bit 'wide'.  I can go from any hard rock to jazz to classical within 10 minutes.  Here is a list:
Rock:
Tool (shouldnt that just be a standard?)
A perfect circle
pepper
cant hang
led zep
Govt mule
clutch
C of C
Down
Poets & pornstars
All that remains
Diecast
Killswitch engage
Motograter

Rap:
Swollen members
DJP
Deltron
Brother Ali
Flobots (really diggin the true instruments they use)

Electronic:
Yonerboi
Bluetech
Cinematic orchestra (darkroom staple!)
Blackout
Hotel 7
Silence
Vate


Other:
Coltrane (jazz)
Gonzalo Rubalcaba (jazz)
Stravinski (rite of spring is awsome!)
Kronos Quartet (did the music in requiem for a dream)
Hans Zimmer - Gladiator OST(did pretty much every classical score on ever big film)

I would also highly suggest checking out some of the free music sources online, such as Slacker radio and jamendo.com.  Jamendo is particulary good at finding new stuff, where slacker is an excellent "set it and forget it" radio.  Thier classical jazz stations are excellent!


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 26, 2008)

I started going crazy with *Neil Young* around six months ago and it _still _hasn't run its course.

Jon


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, goodness. I could name so many. I'll try to keep it short, but I'm a total music freak! I listen to almost everything, but I'm addicted to rock. 99% of my iPod's capacity is rock. A little R&B and Rap here and there. But not TOO much. I like to stick to music that would influence MY music.

Meg & Dia
The Spill Canvas
Manchester Orchestra
Mayday Parade
My American Heart
Say Anything
The Color Fred
Breaking Benjamin
Maroon 5
Yellowcard
Linkin Park

I guess I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Renair (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I listen to all types of music, except Oasis, hate them twats!

U2
Goo Goo Dolls
Ani Difranco
Metallica
Slayer
Radiohead
Smashing Pumpkins
Dj Tiesto
Thin Lizzy
Dead Kennedys

When on a road trip, Country and Western or when out shooting landscape I listen to movie soundtracks from Black Hawk Down, Batman, The Kingdom, all that type stuff, inspirational....


----------



## claned (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an eclectic musical assortment to say the least.  From inspirational to some country, light rock, smooth jazz and every once in a while harder/alternative rock.  Latest additions to ipod:  John Coltrane, Jack Johnson, Coldplay and Santana.  

Unfortunately, I rarely listen to my music as my sidekicks are usually demanding Jonas Brothers, Hannah Montana, Laurie Berkner ("Preztel song, mommy, pretzel song") or Boz the Bear (Christian preschool character-think Barney, less annoying).  

I do make my children suffer through Neal Boortz and Sean Hannity, if we are in the car during their shows.  My son needs to charge his mp3 and wear his headphones.  That will cut down on a third of their requests.


----------



## amara_shadow (Jun 30, 2008)

I have such a huge list, but here are a few:

Live
KISS
Alice Cooper
Poison
Guns 'n' Roses
Queen
Dope
Lordi
Slipknot
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Korn
Apocalyptica
Whitesnake
Pulp
Disturbed
Unloco
Eyna
Muse
Stone Sour
Black Sabbath
Godsmack

And the list goes on!


----------



## justshootingconcerts (Jul 28, 2008)

We'll just bump this old thread 

The Crystal Method
Chemical Brothers
David Guetta
Benny Bennasi
Sasha 
John Digweed
Coldplay
Soundtribe Sector 9 (STS9)
Ghostland Observatory
Thievery Corporation
Daft Punk
The Roots
Led Zeppelin
Rage Against the Machine
Richie Hawtin


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 28, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> I still listen to System of a Down songs.


 

High Five.


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 28, 2008)

Like a lot here, I have a varied list. Here's a few:

Aaron Shust, Aretha Franklin, Beethoven, Buddy Holly, Casting Crowns Curumin, David Bowie, Dokken, Duke Ellington, Eric Clapton, Eric Johnson, Golden Earring, Guns N' Roses, Iron Maiden, KT Tunstall, Kutless, MercyMe, Metallica, Midnight Oil, New Order, Newsboys, Ozzy, Pillar, Pink Floyd, Queensrÿche, Rachmaninov, Righteous Brothers, Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble, The Eagles, The Police, Todd Agnew, U2, Van Halen


----------



## smenkhare (Jul 29, 2008)

Aerosmith
John Farnham
Selena
Shakira
RBD
The Cranberries
Marla Sokolff


----------



## simulacra2525 (Jul 29, 2008)

I moved to germany on work placement and have also been a massive fan of Paul simon - after buying paul simon in central park - i fell in love with him and 2 weeks ago i went to see him live in cologne!I actually have some great pics so will post them once i have loaded them onto my computer!


----------



## bace (Jul 29, 2008)

craig said:


> Dude! Ya know I love all those Jams!
> 
> Love & Bass



www.baceblog.com


----------



## Naomi (Jul 29, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> the beatles :heart:


 
*Thank you I was feeling really old :hail:*


----------



## Robin (Jul 29, 2008)

I see I'm the odd one out again, I don't think any of these aside from the Beatles were mentioned:

*The Beatles
The Charlatans (UK) *
*Tim Burgess*
*Oasis*
*Ian Brown *(and a little bit of the *Stone Roses*)
*Primal Scream*
*Black Rebel Motorcycle Club (BRMC)*
*The Dandy Warhols*
*Ambershades* (especially if you know this band, I'll give you a cookie)
*The Fratellis*
*The Feeling*
*Doves*
*Kasabian*
*Hard-Fi*
*Space Monkeys* (the original, from Manchester - again, a cookie to anyone who knows them)

And even though they go against everything I like about music - the *Ting Tings*.

I also like some *classic american folky songs* like "American Pie" or "Suite Judy Blue Eyes". And some oldies like *Frank Sinatra, Bobby Darin, Nat King Cole*, etc. Oh and *Cole Porter*.

Then there's my guilty pleasure - the random pop songs I like such as Take That's "Shine" :blushing: And Robbie Williams :blushing: - especially singing "De-Lovely"!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 29, 2008)

re: NIN

'Piggy' just came on iTunes (random play) - And All That Could Have Been version


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a different taste in music; I'm really into Country, Texas Country, Christian Alternative, Praise & Worship, and Classic Rock. My absolute favorites are below:

*Country:*
George Strait
Merle Haggard
Willie Nelson
Johnny Cash
Alabama
Garth Brooks
Joe Diffie
Trace Adkins

*Texas Country:*
Zac Brown Band
Eli Young Band
Kevin Fowler
Aaron Watson

*Christian:*
Jeremy Camp
David Crowder Band
Everyday Sunday
Relient K
Addison Road
Kutless
Brandon Heath
Matt Redman
Matthew West

*Classic Rock:*
Journey
Motley Crue
AC/DC
Billy Joel
Lynrd Skynnard {I'm pretty sure I spelled that wrong}

   I know I am missing a few. But those are my favorites probably. I am currentl obsessed with:

_You Are Everything- Matthew West
King of Broken Hearts- George Strait
80 Proof Bottle of Tear Stopper- George Strait
Chicken Fried- Zac Brown Band
Oklahoma Girl- Eli Young Band_


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 6, 2008)

ive recently taken a huge liking to Vampire Weekend


----------



## Chiller (Aug 6, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> ive recently taken a huge liking to Vampire Weekend


   I have a Vampire Weekend before. ...they are fun. :lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I have a Vampire Weekend before. ...they are fun. :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 6, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


>


----------



## reg (Aug 6, 2008)

BOB DYLAN.

ALL OF IT.


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 6, 2008)

How about MGMT anyone?

They're pretty interesting...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=3242691


----------



## Rosie. (Aug 7, 2008)

The Beatles


----------



## Applefanboy (Aug 7, 2008)

MILEY CYRUS!!! hahaha


----------



## Line of Best Fit (Aug 7, 2008)

Death Cab
Postal Service
Weakerthans
Stars
Weepies
Rogue Wave

I for sure have a man crush on Ben Gibbard.


----------



## MixzaMixer (Aug 7, 2008)

M n m l T e c h n o


----------



## bace (Aug 12, 2008)

Chest Rattle and Roll

<TRACKLIST>

1.No Limit - 2 Unlimited
2.Glowsticks - Adam Freeland
3.Lets Buy Happiness (Proxy Remix) - Boys Noize
4.Magic Bus - Crookers
5.American Boy (feat. Kanye West) (Tenzin Remix) - Estelle
6.Rock, Paper, Scissors - Fukkk Offf
7.Day N Nite (Crookers Remix) - Kid Cudi
8.45 Overdrive - Redial
9.Grunge - Sam Hell
10.Fleshlighter - Sharkslayer
11.We Cant Be Stopd feat. Alex Peace (DJ Bam Bam Remix) - The Yank
12.My People - The Presets
13.Between The Rent (The Glamour Remix) - Snowden
14.Phantom ($Part II Boys Noize Remix) - Justice
15.You Know The Sound feat. Subsource - Far Too Loud
16.Whatshewants - Alex Metric
17.11h30 (DatA Remix) - Danger
18.DVNO (LA Riots Remix) - Justice
19.Bloodlines (Herve Loves Messed Up Remix) - Dune
20.Stop Me (Kissy Sell Outs True Romance) - Mark Ronson (ft. Daniel Merriwether)
21.Groundho - Noisia
22.Switchblade (LARIOTS RMX) - HeartsRevolution
23.Easy Love - MSTRKRFT






Smash **** Because You Love It

[TRACKLIST]

1.The Coma - Xample
2.The Smoker - Shimon, Sparfunk
3.Colour of Right - Division By Zero
4.Middle East Sun - L Plus
5.Space Coke - Telemetrik
6.Alone - Unknown Error
7.Womb - Matrix, Futurebound
8.ReWork - Brookes Brothers, Culture Shock
9.Chasin A Feeling - Quivver
10.Rouge City - Telemetrik, Hyx
11.Falling - John B, DBA
12.Turn Up The Sun - Baron
13.Rocksteady (LA Riots Remix) - Atlantic Connection
14.Underworld - DJ Samurai
15.Carrott Ankle - Rico
16.With Me Or Against Me feat. TC(TC Remix) - D.Ramirez
17.Architechs Of Discotech(John B Remix) - Glamour For Better
18.Will Power - IBS Faction, Rolar
19.1990s - LAOS
20.You Love It - Peaches
21.Pink Flamingos - High Contrast


----------

